# Double chin? cool sculpt or lipo?



## OneElement

I went through a major weight gain of 70 lbs a couple of years ago. I lost all of the weight through diet and exercise (weight lifting and cardio). I continue to eat a low calorie diet and exercise 3-4 days a week, with one day per week with a trainer. However, I have a double chin that will not disappear with weight loss. It makes me look heavy when I am actually thin. I avoid letting people take photos of me now. I decided to find a procedure to get rid of it that will work for me. I went to a cosmetic clinic this week and I met with a consultant to ask about Kybella injections. They advised me to go with cool sculpting mini and said I would only need one treatment. I've done reading online about cool sculpting the double chin and it looks like some people got results but I am still skeptical? The cost is affordable and the ability to go back to work with no down time is appealing. I wonder if I should meet with an actual cosmetic Doctor now for a second opinion rather than a consultant and ask about chin/neck liposuction? I know lipo will cost more and I would have to use my vacation time for recovery rather than going on a trip I planned to go on. So it would be a real inconvenience. I want reliable results though, especially for the high cost cool sculpting and lipo have.


----------



## windycityaj

I too am considering the mini coolsculpt for chin.  My doc had it done and her results were really good.


----------



## LoveKristina

Hey OneElement! I noticed that you're from Toronto too! I have quite a bit of experience with nonsurgical liposuction so I'm glad to give you some advice haha!

I had CoolSculpting done on my stomach area as I found it impossible to shed the little excess flab on my tummy (I'm naturally fairly thin, I just felt like my stomach wasn't completely flat).

My mom actually got Belkyra/ Kybella injections for her doublechin which realllyy worked. It is kind of like getting botox under your chin and breaks down the fat cells in the targeted area. Definitely look into it. We both always go to a clinic in Yorkville (I'm not affiliated or anything, we just go there for everything haha!) that I can recommend if you'd like.

Feel free to shoot me any questions and I can help you out from my personal experience!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Bumping this thread because I'm researching different approaches to dealing with my waddle.

Anyone else have any experience with getting their double chin fixed?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I remember reading on Realself that getting multiple treatments of Coolsculpting does not yield better results as the initial one. I have also heard about Laser Liposuction that apparently works wonders. There is a video on YT of a girl who had the procedure (laser lipo) done and explains the procedure and after care, etc.


----------



## cdtracing

Would love to hear of other's experiences with the double chin treatments.  I'm checking out different options, myself & would love to hear someone's personal experience.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm researching Kybella, CoolMini and Lipo right now. The first two have very uneven reviews, but are cheaper and non-invasive. Lipo seems like the sure thing, but it's pricey and seems like it has more down time. CoolMini works only on specific issues - like you either fit the patient model or not.


----------



## JetSetGo!

OneElement said:


> I went through a major weight gain of 70 lbs a couple of years ago. I lost all of the weight through diet and exercise (weight lifting and cardio). I continue to eat a low calorie diet and exercise 3-4 days a week, with one day per week with a trainer. However, I have a double chin that will not disappear with weight loss. It makes me look heavy when I am actually thin. I avoid letting people take photos of me now. I decided to find a procedure to get rid of it that will work for me. I went to a cosmetic clinic this week and I met with a consultant to ask about Kybella injections. They advised me to go with cool sculpting mini and said I would only need one treatment. I've done reading online about cool sculpting the double chin and it looks like some people got results but I am still skeptical? The cost is affordable and the ability to go back to work with no down time is appealing. I wonder if I should meet with an actual cosmetic Doctor now for a second opinion rather than a consultant and ask about chin/neck liposuction? I know lipo will cost more and I would have to use my vacation time for recovery rather than going on a trip I planned to go on. So it would be a real inconvenience. I want reliable results though, especially for the high cost cool sculpting and lipo have.



Did you end up doing a treatment? My doc said that cool sculpting was the cheaper than Kybella. At least with her. 
I haven't confirmed the price though, and am going back next week to see if I'm a good candidate.


----------



## JetSetGo!

cdtracing said:


> Would love to hear of other's experiences with the double chin treatments.  I'm checking out different options, myself & would love to hear someone's personal experience.



I went in for my consultation today and they said I'm a good candidate for CoolSculpting for my double chin. I believe the docs and nurses are really knowledgable and talented there, but they weren't all that forthcoming with info. They were kind of like "Yes, you are a good fit. it's $850. Want to make an appointment?" Hahaha. I then asked a bunch of questions, of course. I'm definitely going to think about it and do a little more research.


----------



## cdtracing

JetSetGo! said:


> I went in for my consultation today and they said I'm a good candidate for CoolSculpting for my double chin. I believe the docs and nurses are really knowledgable and talented there, but they weren't all that forthcoming with info. They were kind of like "Yes, you are a good fit. it's $850. Want to make an appointment?" Hahaha. I then asked a bunch of questions, of course. I'm definitely going to think about it and do a little more research.



Well...$850 is cheaper than the $1200 per session Kybella.  Did they say how many treatments you would require?  I was told I would need a minimum of 2 Kybella treatments 8 weeks apart.   Plus, there's the bullfrog neck swelling that can last up to 3 weeks.  I'm still thinking....


----------



## JetSetGo!

She said we could see how the first one went, and do another if necessary. Again, she wasn't all that forthcoming. I was just reading that on very rare occasions, the procedure doesn't work and can actually make the problem area a little worse. For you use a ps rather than a derm, they can repair it with lipo. With a derm, you're just kind of stuck. 

So, I am going to have a consult with a proper PS, I think.


----------



## JetSetGo!

The bullfrog effect is horrifying to me, btw. I know I'd survive it, but ugh!!!


----------



## cdtracing

JetSetGo! said:


> The bullfrog effect is horrifying to me, btw. I know I'd survive it, but ugh!!!



Yeah, that part worries me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

cdtracing said:


> Well...$850 is cheaper than the $1200 per session Kybella.  Did they say how many treatments you would require?  I was told I would need a minimum of 2 Kybella treatments 8 weeks apart.   Plus, there's the bullfrog neck swelling that can last up to 3 weeks.  I'm still thinking....



Did they measure you for CoolMini?


----------



## cdtracing

JetSetGo! said:


> Did they measure you for CoolMini?


No, we didn't talk about that.  but it's an option for us to discuss.  I'm still doing some research.  I've read some real horror stories about the Kybella.


----------



## robtee

...


----------



## Heidicour

cdtracing said:


> No, we didn't talk about that.  but it's an option for us to discuss.  I'm still doing some research.  I've read some real horror stories about the Kybella.




Can you tell me where to find more info or horror stories on kybella? I am not sure which route to go, if any.


----------



## cdtracing

Heidicour said:


> Can you tell me where to find more info or horror stories on kybella? I am not sure which route to go, if any.


www.realself.com

Reviews for all kinds of PS procedures by actual patients.  Real experiences with pictures.


----------



## OneElement

Hi everyone, just updating as I haven't posted in a while. I have gone for 2 consultations for the cool sculpting mini but I haven't gone ahead because I am nervous of paying out the money with no guaranteed results. I have been researching smart lipo and regular chin lipo on real self as well. Still torn, not sure what to do. Big decision, it's my face after all. I can see myself going for a few more consultations until I find out what the best procedure would be.


----------



## bagsforme

Unless the fat is coming out of a tube, I don't think any of the other procedures work.  I've talked to two drs. about coolsculpt and both said it really doesn't work, takes multiple times.  So it would be cheaper to get the lipo.


----------



## JetSetGo!

So, a couple of weeks ago I took the plunge and got the cool mini on my chin. It's too early to see a difference, but I have to say the procedure was easy peasy. It was 45 min in the apparatus and then 2 minutes of massaging after. The procedure was super simple and not painful for me. The massage was a little uncomfortable, but not that bad.

After, the area was red and cold, but looked normal within an hour. It was numb and tender but has gotten better - again, not a big deal. 

Now I wait... Full results take 2-3 months.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Also, what really convinced me this was the way to go for me, it is completely non-invasive and there are no chemicals involved (like Kybella).

I went to an open house at my doctor's office and met a woman there who'd done Coolsculpting on her stomach and she said that even though she's woefully not improved her diet, the fat has not returned to that area. She lamented that she still wants to else weight, but she's really happy she did the procedure since at least that area is resolved. I don't see this as a weight-loss option.

It's a problem-area option and a fairly easy one at that. No, it's not cheap, but I feel like the extra money is worth avoiding the risks of surgery for me.

I actually am scheduled to do my tummy next week. I will keep y'all updated!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

OneElement said:


> I went through a major weight gain of 70 lbs a couple of years ago. I lost all of the weight through diet and exercise (weight lifting and cardio). I continue to eat a low calorie diet and exercise 3-4 days a week, with one day per week with a trainer. However, I have a double chin that will not disappear with weight loss. It makes me look heavy when I am actually thin. I avoid letting people take photos of me now. I decided to find a procedure to get rid of it that will work for me. I went to a cosmetic clinic this week and I met with a consultant to ask about Kybella injections. They advised me to go with cool sculpting mini and said I would only need one treatment. I've done reading online about cool sculpting the double chin and it looks like some people got results but I am still skeptical? The cost is affordable and the ability to go back to work with no down time is appealing. I wonder if I should meet with an actual cosmetic Doctor now for a second opinion rather than a consultant and ask about chin/neck liposuction? I know lipo will cost more and I would have to use my vacation time for recovery rather than going on a trip I planned to go on. So it would be a real inconvenience. I want reliable results though, especially for the high cost cool sculpting and lipo have.


Is your double-chin really fat or is it a collecion of lymph fluid? I ask because due to health challenges I went through a period of weight 'gain'. Despite pulling two-three workouts a day, I could only loose about 5-7 lbs. Normally my body responds quickly. Once I have surgery I deflated, including my face, all the definition returned. I still sometimes appear to have a bit of a fuller face, when I do, it is due to inflamaation and lymph build up. 

IMHO, perhaps test your body to see if you are retaining water or have lymph flow issues. Quickest method and most economical is have a lymphatic massage. If your face is smaller hour after the massage, then you have a lymph flow issue.

Best wishes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I just did my second CS session yesterday. The first round made a really nice difference! 
The second should get me right where I want to be.


----------



## Sugarlove12

I too went to visit my dermatologist, who is also a cosmetic surgeon, and he said that I would be a candidate for Kybella, however, he did provide a couple of side effects that have made me pause. Some patients experience muscle spasms and numbness to the treated areas. Holding off for now.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

In my opinion, lipo is more effective and probably more cost-effective as well in the long run. However, beware that neither lasts. Allegedly your fat doesn't grow back, but I can tell you from personal experience that's bunk. I was 155 pounds when I had double-chin lipo. I LOST 27 pounds and the fat stayed off. I gained seven and now the fat is back and nearly as terrible-looking as it was when I was 155!


----------



## christieV

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I remember reading on Realself that getting multiple treatments of Coolsculpting does not yield better results as the initial one. I have also heard about Laser Liposuction that apparently works wonders. There is a video on YT of a girl who had the procedure (laser lipo) done and explains the procedure and after care, etc.



Wow! nice result. I'm thinking about having facial lipo too. Happy for your good result


----------



## OneElement

Luv2Scoop said:


> Is your double-chin really fat or is it a collecion of lymph fluid? I ask because due to health challenges I went through a period of weight 'gain'. Despite pulling two-three workouts a day, I could only loose about 5-7 lbs. Normally my body responds quickly. Once I have surgery I deflated, including my face, all the definition returned. I still sometimes appear to have a bit of a fuller face, when I do, it is due to inflamaation and lymph build up.
> 
> IMHO, perhaps test your body to see if you are retaining water or have lymph flow issues. Quickest method and most economical is have a lymphatic massage. If your face is smaller hour after the massage, then you have a lymph flow issue.
> 
> Best wishes.



Those are some good points you have brought up Luv2Scoop, thank you! I wonder if I have that in my cheek area (as sometimes people have noted my face looks "swollen" in that area), and I was looking into buccal fat removal for that, so I wonder if that could be an issue for me with that. I will look into lymphatic massage. 

With my double chin issue it actually did end up being submental fat. I ended up doing 2 treatments of coolsculpting side by side (they overlapped the middle) so it was a total of approx. 2 hours. I did this almost exactly a year ago in November. After around 1 month along with some numbness/tingling from time to time (nothing seriously uncomfortable) around the 2-3 week mark, I started to see 'dents' in the skin of my chin where it looked like things were collapsing in. I had one night only where my chin felt incredibly itchy and then it went away. Around 2-3 weeks the dents went away and I still had a 'flap' under my chin. I felt upset and didn't feel like the coolsculpting had done anything. Around 2-3 months after that I didn't feel that I had any results. However, after 5-6 months there was a noticeable difference in the fullness of my chin (I had taken photos along the way from the first day on to around 6 months later). It has shrunk in that area a lot! I had no changes in my weight. I still had a 'flap' under my chin despite it decreasing a lot in size so I thought perhaps the coolsculpting did something, but not enough, so I went for a liposuction consultation approx. 2 months ago. I met with the surgeon as I was ready to put in a deposit and get the surgery booked. They examined and pinched my chin and told me I have absolutely no fat there at all, absolutely none, it is just excess skin. They recommended laser skin tightening treatments in the area. I believe that the coolsculpting definitely worked as I did have a lot of fat there before. I hope that the results last. But after 2-3 months I definitely didn't notice a difference, I didn't until around 5-6 months.


----------



## jisoo21995

You can refer to the delta, which may be of interest to you


----------

